# Baby goat hurt leg



## callieohara7 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi everyone! 
I just went down to feed and noticed my baby goat wont put pressure on his back leg .. he is about 7 weeks old. He's really healthy and big .. he's just recently started going out with mom in the barnyard with the cows and horse who don't even pay any attention to my goats normally ... it doesn't appear to be broken .. he moved it around when he picked him up to check but the bottom of his feet do look a little worn .. any ideas of what could be wrong ? Or advice for keeping him comfortable until I can get a vet out .. thanks


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Could he of gotten rammed by another goat?? I would check his foot really good, inside and out. My little guy got rammed last week into the wall by a bigger goat and he limped around for a few days. Could be bruised if that could of happened. I also had a goat limping,,and she had a tack stuck in the bottom of her food.Poor girl,, I hope someone else chimes in that is more knowledgeable. :whatgoat:


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Check his hip really good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree check the whole leg from hip all the way down. If nothing feels strange, it will take some time to get better.

Being with other animals things can happen. Or he may of gotten hung up somewhere.

If he is putting some pressure on it(limping), he will be OK after sometime. 

Keep him away from everyone but with mom, so he can mend, allow him to move around, but not in a big area.

Give aspirin for pain. You can warp it with vet wrap, but not too tight.


----------



## callieohara7 (Dec 31, 2014)

Okay! Thanks everyone! I moved him and mom into a stall in the barn so he can rest .. I'm gonna check on him when I get off work and feel it really well.. he was very stressed this morning so it was hard to get a good feel of it! As of right now he's not putting pressure on it but I'll keep an eye on him


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We had that happen to one of ours at about 4 weeks. It was his front leg and I could not believe how well he could run on three legs. He never slowed down. He would get better and then start favoring it again. We thought about wrapping it but nothing seemed to be really wrong so we just watched him and it got better and then he quit using a back leg:hair: Well, he is six weeks now and doing fine so I figure he just got it stuck or somebody butted him. 
If it is not broken I am sure your little guy will recover.
Best of luck.


----------



## callieohara7 (Dec 31, 2014)

He's moving around really well .. didn't feel anything in his hip wrong but when I got to his leg he pulled away and isn't trusting me now to go near him .. there is some concrete they walk on in the barnyard .. could this have hurt his hoof?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You must of hit the area that was injured, it is where he responded to you and pulled away.

What is up with his hoof exactly? Is it raw, smelly or ?


----------

